
Starting a startup is fucking hard (and the story of Founderkit) - ryanmickle
https://medium.com/@ryanm/starting-a-startup-is-fucking-hard-6c1121b216a3#.iu43q68wb
======
minimaxir
This is mostly an ad for Founderkit (the title is clickbaity and does not
match the content, in my opinion), which was discussed throughly yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13376901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13376901)

~~~
ryanmickle
Updated title, thanks for that

